# [SOLVED]TigerVNC "vncviewer -via" option not implemented

## Havin_it

Hi y'all,

I just came across the tigervnc -via option in tiger's vncviewer man page, but it doesn't seem to work for me and there's no error output to shed light on what's wrong. All I get is the usage output, which tends to suggest that it doesn't like my syntax or somesuch. I'm also considering the question of whether it's even implemented, since documentation and product have been known to be quite out-of-step with Tiger.

The vncserver setup is basic enough: it's on port 5900, no password (I only use it over SSH), invoked as the same username as on the client machine.

Example usage as per manpage:

```
vncviewer -via myremotehost.dyndns.org localhost
```

...and nothing. Also tried many variations seen around the web but nothing seems to work, I just get the usage message.

What I've been doing previously is opening the tunnel myself with:

```
ssh -C myuser@ myremotehost.dyndns.org -L 5900:localhost:5900

# then this in another terminal:

vncviewer localhost
```

Is anyone using this flag successfully with tigervnc client and server? If so, what syntax is required?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Havin_it on Tue Jul 31, 2012 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

It's possible that the option is supported only in 1.2, but portage contains 1.1. There's a 1.2 ebuild in this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410929

----------

## Havin_it

Hi Gusar,

Using it: that's my bug   :Wink: 

----------

## Gusar

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> Hi Gusar,
> 
> Using it: that's my bug  

 

Oh!   :Embarassed: 

Well, then it's either not implemented upstream, or it got lost when the old viewer was dropped in favor of the new fltk-based one. I still have the old viewer here, let me check... Yep, the old viewer has the -via option.

Check the upstream bugtracker, maybe there's already a bug about this. If not, open one. Edit: There's a bug that the -listen option is missing in the fltk viewer, and the comments mention that -via is missing too. Getting them back is a matter of "patches welcome".

----------

## Havin_it

Good digging! Missed that one, will add my voice in some manner.

Hopefully they'll be building this into the Java viewer too - I believe that's underway, but in the meantime I'm still having to use the TighVNC applet at times when I don't have the native client available.

----------

## Gusar

The Java viewer already has it. Maybe not the 1.2 release, but the svn version does.

----------

## Havin_it

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> The Java viewer already has it. Maybe not the 1.2 release, but the svn version does.

 

Partayy!   :Cool:  Hope you can specify the SSH port; I had to edit and build the TightVNC+SSH applet myself to enable that.

----------

